# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ماهى القناة التى تفضلها لنقل الدورى

## المجمر مكاوى

*الجزيرة .....
قووون ....
الشروق ....
الفضائية السودانية ....
؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم المجمر عساك بخير احسب ان قناة الجزيرة هي القناة الاولي والتي لا تتناطح عنزتان حولها في انها ذات الامكانيات العالية والخبرة والقنوات الرياضية كثيرة العدد لاسيما اذا قامت مثلا اربعة مباريات في توقيت واحد سوف يتوفر للمشاهد متابعتها ويكفي انها قناة العرب الاولي والتي احتكرت نقل مباريات كأس العالم** بس نحن كيف نوفر الملاعب المؤهلة لذلك اذ ان استاد الحصاحيصا وعطبرة ومدني وحتي الهلال كلها تحتاج لتحديث ** كان الله في العون** طبعا الخيار الثاني قناة الشروق من حيث الامكانيات
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*فى ظل استاداتنا الحاليه افضل قناة الشروق
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*بدون شك الجزيرة لتمكنها وامكانياتها ومقدرتها الفنية والمالية ومهنيتها العالمية 0 وان لم تكون الشروق احسن الباقين
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*السودان كل ما يكون في برنامج والبظهر في مباريات الزعيم ح نشوف نغمة (سيتم تسجل المبارة ..)
قون .. ما حبابها + رداءة التصوير
الجزيرة ... تشفير + مشاكل النقل .. 
الشروق 100%
وبي الذات لو تم عمل الشروق الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*بدون مكابرة الجزيرة لجودة النقل والتحيد في تحليل المباريات ونشر الدوري السوداني بين الدول لتسويق لاعبينا لأحترافهم الخارجي
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الشروق بس
                        	*

----------


## نرجسه

*الشروق
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

السودان كل ما يكون في برنامج والبظهر في مباريات الزعيم ح نشوف نغمة (سيتم تسجل المبارة ..)
قون .. ما حبابها + رداءة التصوير
الجزيرة ... تشفير + مشاكل النقل .. 
الشروق 100%
وبي الذات لو تم عمل الشروق الرياضية



نفس الرؤية و ذات التحليل .
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

السودان كل ما يكون في برنامج والبظهر في مباريات الزعيم ح نشوف نغمة (سيتم تسجل المبارة ..)
قون .. ما حبابها + رداءة التصوير
الجزيرة ... تشفير + مشاكل النقل .. 
الشروق 100%
وبي الذات لو تم عمل الشروق الرياضية



نفس الرؤية وابصم بالعشرة ....والشروووق فعلا تنافس نفسها ..وكل الامنية لو كانت رياضية 
...................ولو عايزين الصراحة ....عايزين قنات المريخ وبس ......
واخبار المريخ ....وبس ...............
قال قوون قال ..!
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الشروووووووق ...

*

----------


## كته

*الجزيره مباشر
*

----------


## zaeim84

*الشروق وقوون بالاشتراك ليستطيعا التفوق علي عرض الجزيره
خاصه ان الجزيره عادي جدا مكن ماتنقل وتتعزر باعزار واهيه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشروق
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الشروق  الافضل فى اعتقادى  
تلفزيون السودان ممكن يقولوا  انهم عاوزين ينقلوا نقطة عبور  جديدة ما  ينقلوا  الكورة  
قوون متحيزة بصورة سافرة 
الجزيرة كل  مرة حيتعللوا  بان الصورة كما  ترد من المصدر  وتحضر نص  الكورة بس 


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

الجزيرة .....

قووون ....
الشروق ....
الفضائية السودانية ....

؟؟؟؟؟



تلفزيون السودان له الحق تسعة سنوات ، بس اجودوو شغلهم شوية
وقوون نحظر من تلفزيون السودان لانو خرقت العقد وقدمت من وراء التلفزيون القومي مع علمها بان له حق البث عدة سنوات قادمة
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

نفس الرؤية وابصم بالعشرة ....والشروووق فعلا تنافس نفسها ..وكل الامنية لو كانت رياضية 
...................ولو عايزين الصراحة ....عايزين قنات المريخ وبس ......
واخبار المريخ ....وبس ...............
قال قوون قال ..!



 
وانا معاكم
*

----------


## mozamel1

*الخيار الافضل المتاح بين هذه القنوات هي قناة الجزيرة لامتلاكها من الامكانيات ما يؤهلها لذلك وتستطيع نقل اكثر من مباراة في اليوم ويأتي بعدها الشروق كخيار افضل ايضا واستبعاد قوون لرداءة النقل والتلفزيون القومي لانشغالها في بعض الاوقات بأمور الدولة 
*

----------


## وهبة

*اي قناة .........بس المهم ما تكون قناة فوووول
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الخيار الأول :

الشــــروق


الخيار الثاني :

الشــروق


الخيار الثالث :
الشـــروووووووووووق 

أما الخيار الأخير :

الشـرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

تحياتي ,,,
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الجزيرة .....

وبس
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الجزيرة 

جودة الاداء والامكانيات التى تتمتع بها 


كشف حالات التسلل 
وكشف لعب نادى الحكام
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اكيدالشروق للامكانيات
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*اي قناة الا قون
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*طبعا الجزيرة هي الافضل
ولكن بالنسبة لقنواتنا الشروق هي الاحسن
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

طبعا الجزيرة هي الافضل
ولكن بالنسبة لقنواتنا الشروق هي الاحسن



السلام عليكمورحمة الله
الموضوع قديييييييييم :21:
نكتيهو من وين دا eisawi
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*           قناة الجزيرة او الشروق
*

----------


## معاويه باشا سرالختم

*الجزيره والشروق منعا للتحيز والميوليات الواضحه .......
                        	*

----------

